# Speaker placement suggestions?



## vyyv (Jul 22, 2012)

Hi! So with the help of this amazing forum, I now have a Mitsubishi WD92840 92" tv, 2 sets of svs scs-02s, 1 svs scs-02 center channel, and 1 set of svs sbs-02s. I'm planning on getting the HSU VTF-2 MK4 subwoofer as well. 

I haven't moved into the new condo yet, but we're planning on doing some remodeling before it happens, so I thought it was a good time to start thinking about maybe asking them to also do some in-wall wiring for me, which leads me to.... speaker placement!

As you can see in the attachment, there is an opening on the right side of the seating area (given I put the TV into the niche that's already there - it actually should just barely fit). I'm thinking of doing 7.1 with heights (per Jungle Jack's suggestion), so I'll have center channel under the tv, then fronts and heights (R channels will be in that corner, and L channels I guess will just be pointing towards the sitting area along that small wall somewhere).

Right now I'm having some trouble with figuring out how best to place the surround channels (the other set of scs-02s) so that people won't trip over them. Wouldn't ceiling mounting detract a lot from the sound quality? Should I extend the wall (we could probably ask the contractors to make simple structural changes like that)?? Another option is to setup the room in a totally different way.

Any suggestions would be amazing + super helpful!


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Why not mount them on the wall above your heads to the rear? I have my Paradigmns about a foot from the ceiling in the rear and they sound fine.


----------



## vyyv (Jul 22, 2012)

ellisr63 said:


> Why not mount them on the wall above your heads to the rear? I have my Paradigmns about a foot from the ceiling in the rear and they sound fine.


I thought the surround were supposed to be only slightly behind the head, which is why I was trying to figure out how best to maybe mount them near the opening place, but I guess mounting in the rear is much more feasible - wouldn't there be a huge gap between the front and rear speakers though?


----------



## PT800 (Feb 19, 2008)

All speaker distances from the main seat will be set in the AVR to correct for those distances.
Placing the RS in the corner on a 45* angle would be a good alternative. And then either place the LS in the other corner or along the wall so it is the same distance from the middle seat as the RS distance.
This would eliminate the need for the rear surround channels. Which in reality does not have that much sound anyway in most movies.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

vyyv said:


> I thought the surround were supposed to be only slightly behind the head, which is why I was trying to figure out how best to maybe mount them near the opening place, but I guess mounting in the rear is much more feasible - wouldn't there be a huge gap between the front and rear speakers though?


You could mount them on the side walls next to your couch but your drawing appears to have no walls. I am running 5.1 with the Paradigms in the rear corners but I would be running them on the rear wall if my projector wasn't mounted there. If you run the speakers on the rear wall they are facing the front and will give you more depth in my opinion. As far as the height... As long as they are above ear level (surrounds), and you are not talking about cathedral ceilings you should be fine. My ceilings are 8' and the top of the speakers is about 1' below the crown moulding. 

Hope this helps you.


----------



## vyyv (Jul 22, 2012)

ellisr63 said:


> You could mount them on the side walls next to your couch but your drawing appears to have no walls. I am running 5.1 with the Paradigms in the rear corners but I would be running them on the rear wall if my projector wasn't mounted there. If you run the speakers on the rear wall they are facing the front and will give you more depth in my opinion. As far as the height... As long as they are above ear level (surrounds), and you are not talking about cathedral ceilings you should be fine. My ceilings are 8' and the top of the speakers is about 1' below the crown moulding.
> 
> Hope this helps you.


Hmm okay - I was thinking of basically having the 5.1 setup + heights, since the rear speakers are already causing so many problems for placement. It would definitely be much easier to just put my the surrounds in the rear corners then. So.. you prefer wall mounting them to putting them on speaker stands? So in your case (just roughly speaking), you mounted them about 5.5' off the ground?

And thanks! This is really helpful!


----------



## vyyv (Jul 22, 2012)

PT800 said:


> All speaker distances from the main seat will be set in the AVR to correct for those distances.
> Placing the RS in the corner on a 45* angle would be a good alternative. And then either place the LS in the other corner or along the wall so it is the same distance from the middle seat as the RS distance.
> This would eliminate the need for the rear surround channels. Which in reality does not have that much sound anyway in most movies.


Yeah - that's why I think I'll just use the 2 other speakers as heights. I was only worried that there would be a huge gap between rear and front, but it seems like that won't be too bad. Thanks!


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

vyyv said:


> Hmm okay - I was thinking of basically having the 5.1 setup + heights, since the rear speakers are already causing so many problems for placement. It would definitely be much easier to just put my the surrounds in the rear corners then. So.. you prefer wall mounting them to putting them on speaker stands? So in your case (just roughly speaking), you mounted them about 5.5' off the ground?
> 
> And thanks! This is really helpful!


Yes, I prefer mounting versus stands for surrounds... It is only a matter of time before a speaker gets knocked over (at least in my house).


----------

